# Mercury by Murray



## Shawn Michael (Aug 9, 2020)

Hi, I have had this for awhile now and finally got around to cleaning it up some. Its a pretty cool bike. I still need to clean and service the rear hub, I just didn't have the tools to get it apart. I think from the serial number chart it is a '57 but it looks older to me. The serial number is
MON 20 47067. Somewhere along its life someone touched up the white on it.
Hope you enjoy the pics.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 9, 2020)

Good thing that the cat is not a dog or the bike would get it.  Great job.


----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## Brian weitz (Aug 13, 2020)

Nice ride!  It looks like the preserved version of my mercury


----------



## IngoMike (Aug 13, 2020)

I just picked up this chart from somewhere here on the Cabe, sorry to not have the OP's name for credit...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 13, 2020)

Brian weitz said:


> Nice ride!  It looks like the preserved version of my mercury
> 
> View attachment 1247266
> 
> View attachment 1247267



Thank you! Yours looks pretty cool. I like the tank and truss rods.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 13, 2020)

IngoMike said:


> I just picked up this chart from somewhere here on the Cabe, sorry to not have the OP's name for credit...
> View attachment 1247268



Thanks for sharing the chart Mike. Its more helpful than the one I found.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Aug 13, 2020)

Question, should I keep the current saddle on it or put a nicer one on it? I don't have a lot of interest in keeping the bike so I will probably try to sell it locally after I fix the rear wheel. A friend told me there is going to be a small bike swap/show next Saturday in Salem, OR. I may take a few and see what happens.


----------

